# Drill auger observations



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

If you're gona look for a cheap drill try Craigslist, picked up a nice cordless chainsaw about 2 weeks ago for 100 bucks


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Battery consideration is a pretty big deal. The 5 and 9 amp Milwaukee M18 batteries will exceed the performance of a regular Ion or Strikemaster batter. Those Milwaukee's are great quality batteries. 

I've got both the Ridgid 18 volt (regular drill from Home Depot, lifetime replacement) and the M18 Fuel. I put a Clam plate on both. Comparing the two units is like comparing a .22 to a 7mm magnum.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

They will both kill, one requires more skills to be efficient LOL


----------



## JoeLansing (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm now using both 5" and 8" Lazer augers on 4.0 ah batteries. The 5" drills so many holes it is pointless trying to count. But at least 60? The 8" does about 45 through 9" of ice on one battery. This is with a Kobalt 1200 torque drill. The 5" auger is pure joy to use. It's so fast! I only bring the 8" if I'm someplace I will be setting tip ups where I might run into a 20# pike. 
- Joe


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

This is what i make , for family members and friends.


----------



## Matian (5 mo ago)

TO stop the drill from dropping through the hole , get a 1 in. pvc 4 way cross piece. put it on your auger post at top, then put your addaptor on. put a length of pvc pipe about 4 in long, in the 2 holes. it willsort of free spin, and lay flat in your sled


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Frisbee…
I use one and glued some packing foam on it and that kept it from cracking (3 seasons on it). I’m also using a Rigid with a 5in lazer because I like to move around a lot.


Lever4ever said:


> I've seen many reference using a friesbee for stopping the auger if it comes out of the chuck. I did a little experiment, I cut the hole in a friesbee, put a bolt and washers on and then stuck it in the freezer for 20 minutes, then pulled on the bolt, the friesbee cracked. It was a brand new heavy duty friesbee so...
> 
> Instead of using a friesbee, use a piece of 1/4" plywood, if you don't have scrape to use, the big-box lumber yards sell 1/2 and sometimes 1/4 sheets of plywood. Cut it in a circle an inch larger than your actual auger diameter, drill out the center hole so that it slips around on the adapter and will not bind if it snags your clothing. Compared to the cost of everything else purchased for ice fishing that plywood is a cheep fix. JMHO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------

